# Did you know Birds don't sweat?



## Bretrick (Feb 22, 2022)

That is why you see them panting or stretching their wings. Just a titbit of information for you.


----------



## caroln (Feb 23, 2022)

I have a bird bath in my yard and it always amazes me that the birds take baths when it's only 35 degrees out.  Don't they feel the cold? 
Once a fairly large hawk came down for a drink out of the bird bath.  It was really strange to see such a large bird standing on it.  Out of proportion, sort of like (silly comparison) a dinosaur drinking out of a dog bowl.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 23, 2022)

Did you know Birds don't sweat?​
I think it all comes out in the end


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

I heard there's a Prince over in England who doesn't sweat either.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Did you know Birds don't sweat?​
> I think it all comes out in the end
> 
> View attachment 209971


yes it does, and mainly in my bird bath.. the flippin' Collared Doves and wood pigeons, immerse themselves in the bird bath, and then chit in it.. that's the thanks I get for providing clean cool water for them...


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 23, 2022)

I think that's because they don't have investment portfolios, aren't concerned about what happens in Ukraine, and their service isn't an issue for them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 23, 2022)

I think the same is true of dogs.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think the same is true of dogs.


Dogs do sweat through the glands of their paw pads...


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I heard there's a Prince over in England who doesn't sweat either.


I wonder if he'll fly south.


----------

